# T5 lighting for a 75 gallon



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey, everyone I'm new here, and I figured I'd make this my first post!

So, I've had a 70g tall tank for awhile now, I had been using a combination of MH and PC lighting with pretty good results.

I'm considering upgrading to a 75 gallon tank ( at only 36" long the 70 just isn't doing it.) I will likely be going with T5 lighting If I choose to upgrade to the 75. My question is how many watts of T5 lighting would I need, and do you guys know of any good fixtures? I'll be running pressurized CO2, and I'm currently dosing with the Pfertz line.. (switching to dry ferts pretty soon!) The tank will be heavily planted.

Thanks in advance,

Zach


----------



## nyrecruiter (Sep 19, 2010)

I run 2 bulbs over my 75 gallon. I have a 4 bulb fixture in the canopy which sits about 4 inches above the water, running 2/4 bulbs. Total is 108 watts i believe. Imho 2 t5ho bulbs is a good amount of light for that size tank.


----------



## Pooch (May 2, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you, but getting back into the hobby after several years away. After much research, I'm planning on getting the CA T5 Grow Hood for my 75. I've heard good things about the build quality and it offers three levels of lighting (54w, 108w, and 162w). Lots o' options and cheap.

What kind of growth/maintance do you want? Looks like you are not limited by CO2... Those things ultimately guide the lighting level...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

@nyrecruiter What kind of plants are do you currently have in your tank, also are you using any form of CO2?

@pooch Nice looking fixture! I may look into a 4x54 watt fixture, that way I have different options for bulbs. I wouldn't necessarily be running all 4 bulbs though. I'm going to check out some of the lights at my work on Thursday! I work at Inland aquatics, so I have access to lot's of different fixtures. Plus I get a discount!

Thanks for the quick replies, guys! Keep em coming!


----------



## Mog (Apr 5, 2011)

I just bought that fixture from CA myself for my 75g tank. From my research, which has been extensive  A 3 bulb T5HO fixture is more than enough for a standard 75 gallon tank. Right now, I'm running 1 bulb, which should give me close to medium lighting. I should have my Co2 up and running next week, when I'll start running 2 bulbs which should bring me into the high lighting range with the light mounted on legs, on top of the tank. The 3rd may be run for 2 hours per day... or just used as a backup for now 

I ordered mine with a 10k, 6700 and grow bulbs. I'm new as well never used a 6700 or grow, so was not familiar with the look to them. I found the 10k and grow to put off a good combination of light in the tank for viewing. 

If you get one of each, you can try all the combination and find what's best for you.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I have another option: here, with 108 or 216 and moonlights for $100 shipped. I've been using it on my 75 since Jan and I can grow anything from belem to limnophila aromatica with paintball CO2. No problems at all and is easily the best bang for the buck out there.

They also have 36" T5 fixtures if you decide not to upgrade the tank.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, so it sounds like a three bulb fixture is preferred choice for a 75 gallon when using T5's I'll look into what fixtures I can get when I'm at work tomorrow. If I choose to go with a three bulb fixture, instead of a 4 bulb fixture I will likely go with one 10000k bulb one 6700k bulb and one UVL Actinic White bulb. ( I know what everyone is thinking Actinic White bulbs don't do anything for freshwater, but in my experience they bring out the reds in plants more) Actinic white bulbs are more of a pinkish bulb, as opposed to the blue of a plain actinic... for anyone that didn't know.


----------



## nyrecruiter (Sep 19, 2010)

zachary908 said:


> @nyrecruiter What kind of plants are do you currently have in your tank, also are you using any form of CO2?
> 
> @pooch Nice looking fixture! I may look into a 4x54 watt fixture, that way I have different options for bulbs. I wouldn't necessarily be running all 4 bulbs though. I'm going to check out some of the lights at my work on Thursday! I work at Inland aquatics, so I have access to lot's of different fixtures. Plus I get a discount!
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies, guys! Keep em coming!


I have a bunch of different plants-HC, Cabomba, Ludwigia Cuba, Ludwigia Peruensis, Rotala Indica, Sagittaria subulata, Myriophyllum, crypyts, java fern and moss. 

All seem to be growing well. I have DIY CO2, (2) 1 gallon bottles, 1 on a hagen ladder, the other on an internal filter to diffuse


----------

